# Rear End out of alignment



## Edzjk (Apr 10, 2009)

I had the rear end replaced on my 2005 GTO last fall. Is it possible that it could out of alignment? The passenger side rear tire is bald but the driver side rear tire is in good shape. Both tires are spinning so i know that the rear end is working ok. I would think that both tires would be wore out if it was out of alignment


----------



## mdbomgoat (Feb 24, 2009)

Could be, just make sure you take it to someone who knows what they are doing.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Make sure you take it someone that has the ability to align the rear cradle also. It requres a special tool.


----------



## dent (Feb 10, 2009)

get the pedders rear camber bushing and dail it right in. It was the only way to dail mine in to the proper specs. The dealers specs have a range of 1-3 degrees, not good. Take it to someone who cares about GTO's and has the right tools!!!!!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

the only thing that is adjustable on the rear is the toe. camber and caster is not. a cradle alignment doesn't affect those


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Give DMS a ring or PM he's the man on this stuff. I trust only his word when it comes to suspension.
http://www.gtoforum.com/f39/definitive-definition-gto-suspension-concerns-19058/


----------



## Edzjk (Apr 10, 2009)

I took it back to the dealer who replaced the rear end and they said they couldnt have knocked it out of alignment when they changed it. But they wanted to give it a four wheel alignment. I told them no. Now i dont know if it is out of alignment or if the camber is out. Is there anyone in Indiana who knows where i could take it? I live in Richmond


----------

